# did some Aluminum melting and found a new trick



## bvd1940 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had to clean up the scrap Aluminum in the shop today (4 pours total & I am pooped).       I Learned a new to me trick today for casting Aluminum.  Save your soup, coffee cans , Etc. for casting Aluminum rounds. I use a mud box from HD to hold my green sand for casting.
I set the soup/coffee can on the sand, hold the desired size shafting in the middle of the can, pack green sand around the shaft and ram tight. Then remove the shaft and you have a good mold for Aluminum rounds but when you pour leave mold in the green sand box for safety, works good IMHO.
Now have all the blanks for turning new handles for the Chicom mill I was dumb enough to buy.
:biggrin:


----------

